# JBJ rimless 30 nano tank



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Dose anyone have experience with the JBJ rimless nano tank before, i want to get more advise before buying a all in one nano tank. Also dose anyone know which store are carry them for sale or anyone who can get them?


----------

